# Magnolia or dogwood



## LemonadeJay (Feb 5, 2014)

Does anyone have experience turning magnolia or dogwood? Are either of them any good? I heard that dogwood twists and cracks when it is drying.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2014)

I have several pieces of magnolia I still have to turn but the one piece I did turn. I cored out three bowls sealed it in anchor seal and it has been in the shelf for several months. To this day it has not warped cracked moved or anything. Maybe I'm lucky I don't know but all my cherry walnut or anything else in the shelf has moved cracked or warped.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Feb 5, 2014)

Magnolia is a great turning wood, good for carving too. The only drawback to Magnolia; it's sapwood is a bland color and many trees do have heartwood.
Dogwood is very hard and difficult to dry but can be pretty.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2014)

Magnolia can be pretty or pretty bland, but it seems to turn well. I've only had a chance to turn a small amount of dogwood, but it's great for detail work like finials or threading.


----------

